# Women's Hair Loss > Women's Hair Loss: Start Your Own Topic >  There's hope for women with hair loss

## gmonasco

Female pattern hair loss can be caused by illness, genetics, hormones, stress or nutritional deficiencies. Consult a dermatologist or a hair-loss specialist for remedies, which can include cortisone, drugs or even a transplant.

http://www.latimes.com/features/imag...,5362430.story

----------

